# F1 Simulator



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.cortese-racing.co.uk/


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

Don't you need two of these side by side, so you can take each other out at the first corner?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Scott_H said:


> Don't you need two of these side by side, so you can take each other out at the first corner?


 :doh: :bustingup


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

It's not cool unless the tub moves. I suck at these types of games, because I am so used to "feeling" the limit instead of "seeing" the limit. I want some G sensation and better steering wheel feedback, as well as brake pedal feedback. Steering wheels are getting better, but brakes are so artificial.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Scott_H said:


> Don't you need two of these side by side, so you can take each other out at the first corner?


:bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

Test_Engineer said:


> It's not cool unless the tub moves. I suck at these types of games, because I am so used to "feeling" the limit instead of "seeing" the limit. I want some G sensation and better steering wheel feedback, as well as brake pedal feedback. Steering wheels are getting better, but brakes are so artificial.


You just need to spend more money on a steering wheel/pedal setup. You won't ever get G's without spending 747 simulator type money. But, with a quality wheel, and enough time, the braking can be learned. You just need to train your foot to gauge distance traveled instead of pressure felt. Steering wheel feedback isn't necessary either, and most sicko sim racers prefer not to use it.

I say sicko, because I used to spend 20 plus hours a week practicing for whatever track our league was running that week. 5 plus hours working on and perfecting a qualifying setup, and 15 plus hours working on and perfecting a race setup, doing full fuel runs, etc. All for a 1 to 2 hour race. I was fun, but it's time I'll never get back. 

Scott


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> It's not cool unless the tub moves. I suck at these types of games, because I am so used to "feeling" the limit instead of "seeing" the limit. I want some G sensation and better steering wheel feedback, as well as brake pedal feedback. Steering wheels are getting better, but brakes are so artificial.


It takes some getting used to, games are getting better and so are the steering wheels. The one pictured is a crappy PS2 wheel but there are some great wheels for PC that give quite realistic feedback. Brake pedal feedback is still lacking, so are the G forces but I'll take it over PS2 or Xbox joystick any day. The good simulation games are for PC only, check out GTR or GP Legends, they are light years ahead of Gran Tourismo or Forza games for consoles.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

This is what you need:










Working suspension and electronics. A customer of mine runs this family business.

http://www.virtualgt.com/


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

_Q: What kind of cars and tracks are available on VirtualGT? _

A: 
VirtualGT Pro-PC provides access to the world's finest custom racing simulation software from Europe and America, such as GTR. This software recreates the entire FIA GTR series, which runs in Europe on all the great tracks such as Spa, Monza, Nurburgring, and Barcelona. Many third-party modders are creating other tracks and cars that can be added onto the original software providing amazing depth. We already have Laguna Seca, Road America, and many other US tracks. Cars include Ferrari 360, 550, 575, Porsche GT2 and GT3, Corvette C5R, Viper, Lister Storm, Mosler and Saleen S7.

You can buy the game at Best Buy for 20 bucks...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...-9214228?_encoding=UTF8&n=229595&s=videogames


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Or you can just make a copy from your friend.

I think it's quite obvious that the real engineering behind this is not so much about the software but rather how the software communicates with the hardware. Think about this. Get a set of suspension kit, steering rack, steering wheel + column, integrate with servos (or steppers), design and build a control feedback system, coordinating and re-creating what's actually happening in the computer game. Not exactly rocket science but not easy as ABC either.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

It's a great piece of engineering, no doubt but I'd consider buying it only after I had a GT3RS sitting in my garage.












Love will tear us apart


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> _Q: What kind of cars and tracks are available on VirtualGT? _
> 
> A:
> VirtualGT Pro-PC provides access to the world's finest custom racing simulation software from Europe and America, such as GTR. This software recreates the entire FIA GTR series, which runs in Europe on all the great tracks such as Spa, Monza, Nurburgring, and Barcelona. Many third-party modders are creating other tracks and cars that can be added onto the original software providing amazing depth. We already have Laguna Seca, Road America, and many other US tracks. Cars include Ferrari 360, 550, 575, Porsche GT2 and GT3, Corvette C5R, Viper, Lister Storm, Mosler and Saleen S7.
> ...


 :thumbup: I picked it up at Worst Buy, and played with it for an hour. Been busy since I installed it, but the little bit I mess around with was very impressive. The adjustments you can make to the car are crazy... I can't believe most people would know what half of the changes do...it's cool for me since I do it for a living. I'll play it again soon and give a better review later. Thanks again for the recomendation.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> :thumbup: I picked it up at Worst Buy, and played with it for an hour. Been busy since I installed it, but the little bit I mess around with was very impressive. The adjustments you can make to the car are crazy... I can't believe most people would know what half of the changes do...it's cool for me since I do it for a living. I'll play it again soon and give a better review later. Thanks again for the recomendation.


Can't wait for your comments! I also welcome you to play online, there is at least one more GTR addict on the 'fest that can join us. We need to either find a secure server or host the game to eliminate noobs and trolls.

There are website forums dedictated to race sims and you can find a lot of extra tracks and cars plus some other mods if you are interested. I love Laguna Seca and Silverstone add ons.

I don't know what kind of wheel you use but there are some tweaks to Logitech wheels that improve the feel.

I've learned a lot about car setup from racing sims, this game takes it a step further with MOTEC and full telemetry. I don't use it myself since I don't know how to read most of the data. My setups are done old fashioned way, maybe that's why they suck :rofl:

BTW, how did you like the sounds?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Alee doesn't have one?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> I don't know what kind of wheel you use but there are some tweaks to Logitech wheels that improve the feel.
> 
> BTW, how did you like the sounds?


I have an older Thrustmaster wheel.

Sounds Great...I love the gear whine when you let off the gas at low speeds!!!!


----------

